# 1 year diaversary



## Shivles (Jul 25, 2017)

Its certainly been up and down!!! 

I've been away from here for a while but thought today is a good day to reintroduce myself. A year ago today I made the doctors appointment because my 13 month old would not stop drinking, her dad is t1, we knew it was a sign but was too scared to test her. The doctor didn't even test her he sent us straight to the children's ward for a blood test, by 2.15pm we were told her blood sugar was at 26 and we would be in for at least a few days. What a whirlwind of emotion that was, it felt like I was the only one keeping it together at that point. Her dad never seemed to take it well, I believe he blamed himself and possibly still does... I did it all on my own at the start and there was many an argument in the night about her food or her levels. 

So much I have learnt in a year! I feel like I should get a certificate haha. We're still struggling with levels because of typical toddlerness but we're doing better than we was which is the main thing! Hopefully things will get easier as the year a go on for both of us. I plan to give her a treat today to celebrate her year of battling, my little t1 warrior


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2017)

Shivles said:


> Its certainly been up and down!!!
> 
> I've been away from here for a while but thought today is a good day to reintroduce myself. A year ago today I made the doctors appointment because my 13 month old would not stop drinking, her dad is t1, we knew it was a sign but was too scared to test her. The doctor didn't even test her he sent us straight to the children's ward for a blood test, by 2.15pm we were told her blood sugar was at 26 and we would be in for at least a few days. What a whirlwind of emotion that was, it felt like I was the only one keeping it together at that point. Her dad never seemed to take it well, I believe he blamed himself and possibly still does... I did it all on my own at the start and there was many an argument in the night about her food or her levels.
> 
> So much I have learnt in a year! I feel like I should get a certificate haha. We're still struggling with levels because of typical toddlerness but we're doing better than we was which is the main thing! Hopefully things will get easier as the year a go on for both of us. I plan to give her a treat today to celebrate her year of battling, my little t1 warrior


Ah! Thanks for the update @Shivles!  Good to hear that things have improved - must be so difficult with one so young and so many other factors going on, so well done  And yes, you should get a certificate AND a medal for all you have learned and done over the past year 

I hope things settle down a little and dramas are few and far between, but you sound much better placed to cope now, and remember we are always here if needed


----------



## New-journey (Jul 25, 2017)

You deserve more than a certificate, you are doing brilliantly. I cannot imagine the shock. adjustment, daily worry and all the work and learning you have had to do. 
Sending all my support and may you have all the support and resources you need, and your little one enjoys her treat.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

Happy Diaversary to your little one and I hope she enjoys whatever treat she has  well done for all your hard work  x


----------



## grovesy (Jul 25, 2017)

Glad you think things are getting there. Long may it continue.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2017)

Good to hear from you again, Shivles, glad things are ticking along well.There'll always be a learning curve, but hopefully not as steep in the future!


----------



## Flower (Jul 25, 2017)

Good to hear things are going steadily for your little one @Shivles  It must be such a challenge with so much activity and growing going on. 

A virtual certificate is hereby awarded to you and a treat for your little one for being such a fabulous T1 warrior


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

We've not met Shivles but I wish you a better year(s) ahead  - I imagine your daughter's dx came as a great shock  - overwhelmed you for sure - and a daunting prospect for both of you that you must oversee your daughter's T1 diabetes - she's so young, bless her - but from what I have read in your introduction I believe you will manage and hopefully without too many struggles until your daughter reaches an age when she can manage her diabetes herself. I hope she enjoys her little treat, take care all three of you x
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 25, 2017)

Happy Diaversary, glad to hear that your little one is doing better....


----------



## Ditto (Jul 25, 2017)

I am full of admiration, thank goodness she has you.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> You deserve more than a certificate, you are doing brilliantly. I cannot imagine the shock. adjustment, daily worry and all the work and learning you have had to do.
> Sending all my support and may you have all the support and resources you need, and your little one enjoys her treat.


I agree! A medal is definitely more appropriate. Make sure you get a treat as well, Shivles...T1 parents are warriors too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for the update Shivles. 

Parents of CWD are amazing! You should feel very proud of yourself and your little T1 superhero.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday to your little warrior, you're doing an amazing job, best wishes to you both


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2017)

Good work !  I wish it was my one year diaversary instead of my 51yr plus.


----------

